# Best gas station foods



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Wasn't sure to post this here or in the Bikepacking section but here goes.

On most of the longer bikepacking and endurance rides one of the main sources of food resupply is at random gas stations. 

What are your experiences with foods common to gas stations that have worked?


----------



## trevrev97 (Jul 19, 2009)

Personally, Water, and dried fruits. I can usually find a bag of trail mix that consist of different dried fruits and what not.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

It's got to be the sushi..


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

Low fat chocolate milk, nut and dried fruits. :thumbsup:

That stuff helps me through several brevets and other all day rides.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Beer and jerky


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

The three day olds foot long hotdog add chili is definitely the way to go. Top it off with a boston creme honey bun and you will be golden.


Seriously dude just plan a bit better. How far are you traveling and how many days are you going to be gone? Are there any post offices near these gas stations? If so send yourself a package with supplies. 

Actually that honey bun might not be so bad. Use google and search for most calories for the weight. On trips like that it's all about calories. Reeses peanutButter cups, macadamia nuts, or nuts in general. Peanut butter. Probably need carbs too. Thai kitchen rice noodles are actually quite high at 36 grams per pack and weigh very little and cook easily. 

You can eat healthy when you get back home. 

Just save some space for the bourbon.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

I usually have unsweetend applesauce or hit the baby food....fruit.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

snack cakes


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

bear claws
donuts
honey buns

king of endurance riding John Stamstad sometimes lived on this, and outrode anyone


it comes down to calories per gram. pick anything you personally can eat and hold down


----------



## HighAltitudeNaturals (Apr 9, 2014)

The dried fruit and nuts is probably the best way to go. If the "energy" bars weren't so processed that would be an option but sadly they're full of junk our bodies can't process. I worked as a construction worker out of high school and some of my coworkers would eat "chili pie" for lunch. It was a bag of fritos that they would fill with chili sauce and and nacho cheese! GROSS!


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

There was an article on this topic in Bicycling magazine, and the top recommendation for gas station cycling food according to the author was Fig Newtons. If you can find bananas and fig newtons, you are have yourself a pretty healthy snack.


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Most of these sound about right except for maybe the sushi! It's hard to plan your food stops and timing when you've never been on the trails before.


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

Also read a review on this and they said Peanut M&M's


----------

